# Preventive Medicine, Individual Counseling



## TWILL11 (Jul 20, 2012)

Can anyone give me an example(s) of when codes 94401-99404 (Preventive Medicine, Individual Counseling) would be appropriate to bill?  Thanks


----------



## dseyfried (Jul 23, 2012)

*99401-99404*

Are these active codes?


----------



## TWILL11 (Jul 23, 2012)

*99401-99404*

They are in the 2012 CPT book (right above the smoking cessation counseling visit codes.


----------



## dseyfried (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry, I transposed numbers.  I guess I was having a senior moment! LOL. 

This is from CPT assist:

COUNSELING AND/OR RISK FACTOR REDUCTION INTERVENTION

NEW OR ESTABLISHED PATIENT

These codes are used to report services provided to individuals at a separate encounter for the purpose of promoting health and preventing illness or injury.

Preventive medicine counseling and risk factor reduction interventions provided as a separate encounter will vary with age and should address such issues as family problems, diet and exercise, substance abuse, sexual practices, injury prevention, dental health, and diagnostic and laboratory test results available at the time of the encounter. 

Counseling and risk factor reduction interventions provided in conjunction with an initial or periodic preventive medicine visit will vary with age and should address such issues as family problems, diet and exercise, substance abuse, sexual practices, injury prevention and dental health. 

These codes are not to be used to report counseling and risk factor reduction interventions provided to patients with symptoms or established illness. For counseling individual patients with symptoms or established illness, use the appropriate office, hospital or consultation or other evaluation and management codes. For counseling groups of patients with symptoms or established illness, use 99078. 

PREVENTIVE MEDICINE, INDIVIDUAL COUNSELING

99401Preventive medicine counseling and/or risk factor reduction intervention(s) provided to an individual (separate procedure); approximately 15 minutes
99402approximately 30 minutes
99403approximately 45 minutes
99404approximately 60 minutes
PREVENTIVE MEDICINE, GROUP COUNSELING


----------

